# Need Help Identifying Pigeon



## PigeonElite (Oct 6, 2007)

Hello,

A recent visitor to my site rescued this pigeon i would like to know what breed it is, also if possible what sex? and maybe even how old it is? 

you can see the pictures here
http://www.pigeonelite.com/rescuedpigeon.html

Thanks 
-pigeonelite


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Perhaps a German Nun ?? There will be some members along who can positively identify the breed. It's a gorgeous bird!

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

PigeonElite said:


> Hello,
> 
> A recent visitor to my site rescued this pigeon i would like to know what breed it is, also if possible what sex? and maybe even how old it is?
> 
> ...




Hi PE, 


Very pretty one!

Post some side views - it wil make identifying them a lot easier since most of the distinctive traits of various Breeds are more conspicuous from the side than form the low front.


Might be a 'Mookie'...




Phil
l v


----------



## Norwich-guy (Mar 6, 2005)

Komorner Tumbler,Just abit overmarked on the crop area


----------



## PigeonElite (Oct 6, 2007)

I was thinking the same I was torn between Nun, Helmet or Kormoner Tumbler but the tumbler wins.

Thanks


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

PigeonElite, Norwich-guy is right... This is a Komorner Tumbler, certainly not a real young one. No guess's on the sex.... They are a wonderful breed of Pigeons. Lv Them, Happy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Glad you found out the breed, Pigeonelite!

Personally, I call him "pretty bird!"   

Shi


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Whatever he is, he is gorgeous!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

It does look closest to being a Komorner tumbler. Cute bird, no matter!


----------

